# Kitten watch thread



## ycbm (24 September 2021)

There are at least 3 of us with new kittens,  shall we combine on a thread so everyone needing a kitten fix can have one thread to go to? 

I'll start.  Current name is Pickle. Current activity is savaging my feet!


----------



## Lindylouanne (24 September 2021)

Welcome to the forum Pickle. What a handsome chap he is, I love his rich markings.


----------



## Shady (24 September 2021)

Hello again Pickle!! He really is so gorgeous Ycbm

Current activity of my Grems........for once doing nothing, which is almost unheard of. These two are totally bonkers and nothing is safe in my house. When they come back to life i'll add some more photo's.


----------



## TheMule (24 September 2021)

New kittens at the farm- born yesterday 


And their slightly older brother


----------



## splashgirl45 (24 September 2021)

loving this thread, keep the pics coming please


----------



## CanteringCarrot (24 September 2021)

This thread delivers. Subscribed.


----------



## julesjoy (24 September 2021)

Squee.


----------



## Lindylouanne (24 September 2021)

Just seen the most beautiful Ragdoll with blue eyes for sale. I’m sitting on my hands. I don’t need another kitten but you lot aren’t helping the cause 🤣


----------



## maddielove (24 September 2021)

Gorgeous kitties.

This is my contribution, we had a feral kitten turn up in our garden at the end of July, finally managed to trap her mid August and she has come to be the sweetest little toot and goes by the name Hooch. Though she is getting less kitten-y by the day, we think she must be ~13 weeks ish by now.


Any advice on how to get our 13 year old wheaten terrier to accept her would be welcome! She's bold as brass coming up to investigate him and not put off by his chasing (think she enjoys winding him up!) but he still thinks she's an intruder, worried that if they don't settle we may have to find her a new home, which would be such a shame as socialising her has been such a rewarding experience!


----------



## luckyoldme (24 September 2021)

Yes!!!
He is Georgous.
Yesterday I went to a farm in the truck. When I got out a very friendly cat came over and I actually got to pick him up and have a cuddle. He made it known he was cuddled enough so I spoke to a young mum with her daughter who the allowed me to hug their pony. By this time Hamish the cat was in the market for more affection. 
It was the most amazing feeling to be around animals again. 
Thinking about it..your cat looks like a Hamish!


----------



## luckyoldme (24 September 2021)

maddielove said:



			Gorgeous kitties.

This is my contribution, we had a feral kitten turn up in our garden at the end of July, finally managed to trap her mid August and she has come to be the sweetest little toot and goes by the name Hooch. Though she is getting less kitten-y by the day, we think she must be ~13 weeks ish by now.
View attachment 80018

Any advice on how to get our 13 year old wheaten terrier to accept her would be welcome! She's bold as brass coming up to investigate him and not put off by his chasing (think she enjoys winding him up!) but he still thinks she's an intruder, worried that if they don't settle we may have to find her a new home, which would be such a shame as socialising her has been such a rewarding experience!
		
Click to expand...

Stop it !!!!
Too cuuute!


----------



## Keith_Beef (24 September 2021)

maddielove said:



			Gorgeous kitties.

This is my contribution, we had a feral kitten turn up in our garden at the end of July, finally managed to trap her mid August and she has come to be the sweetest little toot and goes by the name Hooch. Though she is getting less kitten-y by the day, we think she must be ~13 weeks ish by now.
View attachment 80018

Any advice on how to get our 13 year old wheaten terrier to accept her would be welcome! She's bold as brass coming up to investigate him and not put off by his chasing (think she enjoys winding him up!) but he still thinks she's an intruder, worried that if they don't settle we may have to find her a new home, which would be such a shame as socialising her has been such a rewarding experience!
		
Click to expand...

She looks about the size that Tabitha and her all-white sister were when the two of them started sitting on the wall watching us at suppertime. I saw the sister no more that two or three times in the following years, on one of those times Tabitha went to meet her in the middle of the street and they touched noses.


----------



## PurBee (24 September 2021)

Oh gosh, lovely kittens! Getting very tempted now….dont tell OH! 😬


----------



## BeckyFlowers (24 September 2021)

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!


----------



## ycbm (24 September 2021)

maddielove said:



			Gorgeous kitties.

This is my contribution, we had a feral kitten turn up in our garden at the end of July, finally managed to trap her mid August and she has come to be the sweetest little toot and goes by the name Hooch. Though she is getting less kitten-y by the day, we think she must be ~13 weeks ish by now.
View attachment 80018

Any advice on how to get our 13 year old wheaten terrier to accept her would be welcome! She's bold as brass coming up to investigate him and not put off by his chasing (think she enjoys winding him up!) but he still thinks she's an intruder, worried that if they don't settle we may have to find her a new home, which would be such a shame as socialising her has been such a rewarding experience!
		
Click to expand...


Little beauty.  Is there a canine version of Feliway?
.


----------



## ycbm (24 September 2021)

Lindylouanne said:



			Just seen the most beautiful Ragdoll with blue eyes for sale. I’m sitting on my hands. I don’t need another kitten but you lot aren’t helping the cause 🤣
		
Click to expand...


Go on........., you know you want to! 
.


----------



## ycbm (24 September 2021)

He's definitely Pickle, it really suits him 😁




To put his size in perspective,  the quarry tiles are 6 inches,  150mm, square.  He's tiny with a huge personality.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (24 September 2021)

Moth stalking


----------



## BeckyFlowers (24 September 2021)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Moth stalking
View attachment 80045


View attachment 80046

Click to expand...

That face ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️ 
I've melted into a puddle of goo ☺️


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (24 September 2021)

Looks can be deceiving!!!😹

My hands and legs are slowly disintegrating. (sp!)


----------



## ycbm (24 September 2021)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Looks can be deceiving!!!😹

My hands and legs are slowly disintergrating.
		
Click to expand...

Yup,  I know that feeling 🤣   Still,  could be worse,  it's Shady's bum 😝


----------



## HashRouge (24 September 2021)

I will never, ever tire of looking at kitten pics!!


----------



## smolmaus (25 September 2021)

Yes I am invested in this thread.


----------



## ycbm (25 September 2021)

Life is just so tiring when you're this age 😁


----------



## BeckyFlowers (25 September 2021)

ycbm said:



			Life is just so tiring when you're this age 😁

View attachment 80049
View attachment 80050

Click to expand...

Look at his toe-beans! 😍😍😍


----------



## SheriffTruman (25 September 2021)

Yes, yes, yes, a kitten thread. We need kitten threads. We like kitten threads.


----------



## smolmaus (25 September 2021)

Pickle how are your legs arranged 

How


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (25 September 2021)

Lindylouanne said:



			Just seen the most beautiful Ragdoll with blue eyes for sale. I’m sitting on my hands. I don’t need another kitten but you lot aren’t helping the cause 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Ragdolls are wonderful! So affectionate but opinionated, you so need to get him or her!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (25 September 2021)

Here we have Ollie, who I've christened Stripey S**t!

He likes to try and climb the curtains when lit up which amuses me but not OH. Apparently he was scaling the coats in the hall the other day!

He's really naughty if trying to have a lie in and will not settle 😡 OH doesn't help this by getting up and feeding him,  thus rewarding the behaviour 🙄

SS also seems to believe he can make new SS's, despite being "done" in August. This morning he was necking PD (who was not resisting at all the tart) while erm enjoying himself on the duvet 😨 I thought he was going to try OH leg but unfortunately didn't 😂

The breeder I got my ragdoll from has some GORGEOUS kittens soon to be available. OH is mean and has expressly Forbidden me 😭 they're from the same mating as PD and the dads last litter before he retired!


----------



## Lindylouanne (25 September 2021)

They are beautiful CCL and SS sounds a tiny terror. I lost Holly in my Avatar last year and my blue BSH girls are now 15 and 16 so when they go I will probably get a new kitten. I had threatened to replace them all with carpets but I know deep down I can’t be without a cat in the house so the carpets will have to wait.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (25 September 2021)

CCL, Stripey Shite is beautiful. The pic of them sitting outside is one for the wall.😍


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (25 September 2021)

Tricky watching with cat!




I moved him off so I could turn it back on after the screen went blank. That wasn't allowed apparently. Attacked my hand so I put my hand behind my back so he bit my nipple instead.😡


----------



## BeckyFlowers (25 September 2021)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Tricky watching with cat!

View attachment 80076
View attachment 80077

I moved him off so I could turn it back on after the screen went blank. That wasn't allowed apparently. Attacked my hand so I put my hand behind my back so he bit my nipple instead.😡
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but that just made me do a big Lol!!!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (25 September 2021)

What happens if I press this button...... .


----------



## Sussexbythesea (25 September 2021)

Oh no you’re making me kitten broody 😍. I had to fight the urge last year but luckily prices were so ridiculous I was able to hold off. I also still fruitlessly hope my ginger boy will decide to come back but maybe …


----------



## ycbm (25 September 2021)

Been awake.  Got told off for spiking her fingers.  Tired again now.


----------



## ycbm (25 September 2021)

Movie!


----------



## HashRouge (25 September 2021)

Oh gosh aren't kittens wonderful!
It's been a while since I've had one (15 years!) and you do forget how adorable they are!


----------



## Fjord (25 September 2021)

I want a kitten!!!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (25 September 2021)

So what's stopping you?🙊

Wonderful fun😁


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (25 September 2021)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			CCL, Stripey Shite is beautiful. The pic of them sitting outside is one for the wall.😍
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, yes I wanted a nice one for the wall, so that is lined up for printing onto a canvas, I occasionally get free ones with the app I use so hopefully one will come up soon if not I'll pay and have one done. Trying to get them to cooperate was infuriating!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (25 September 2021)

ycbm said:



			Movie!







Click to expand...

Ooh what toy is that, it looks ingenious! 

I got PD and of course at the time, AC, one of those flapping fish you can get that interacts with the cats movement. Kept seeing adverts of how cats love it apparently. 

Cats do not love it! Cats are borderline scared of it! I think its too loud and aggressive for them


----------



## ycbm (26 September 2021)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Ooh what toy is that, it looks ingenious!
		
Click to expand...

It's a remote control thing that my SiL gave the OH for a birthday present. The older cats have just ignored it,  I think it's a kitten thing.   The first half of the video the OH is controlling it,  then he puts it on auto. Pickle plays with it until the batteries run out.  
.


----------



## scats (26 September 2021)

Kittens are my favourite things in the world!  This thread is amazing!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (26 September 2021)

Kitten taking selfies


----------



## ycbm (26 September 2021)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Kitten taking selfies
	View attachment 80129

Click to expand...


That looks like a trailer for a horror film 😆😈


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (26 September 2021)

Quite apt at the mo as he is one!🤣


----------



## ycbm (26 September 2021)

Ah, yes, he's bold. That rail is 9 feet high!


----------



## Keith_Beef (26 September 2021)

ycbm said:



			Ah, yes, he's bold. That rail is 9 feet high!

View attachment 80153
View attachment 80154
View attachment 80155

Click to expand...

I was talking with my son when he was about eight or nine when we were swimming in the sea;  he was worried about how deep it was.

I said, it doesn't matter if it's twelve feet deep and your feet don't touch the sand, or if it's fifty feet deep, a hundred feet deep, or a thousand feet deep... If your feet don't touch the bottom, it's all the same.

Curtain rail nine feet off the ground when your legs are six inches long... no problem.


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (26 September 2021)

Eeekkkk, how do you keep up with him? He's certainly bold. Mine still gets stuck trying to climb up the clothes horse and she's 8, thankfully she is not particularly athletic or brave!


ycbm said:



			Ah, yes, he's bold. That rail is 9 feet high!

View attachment 80153
View attachment 80154
View attachment 80155

Click to expand...


----------



## ycbm (26 September 2021)

DizzyDoughnut said:



			Eeekkkk, how do you keep up with him? He's certainly bold. Mine still gets stuck trying to climb up the clothes horse and she's 8, thankfully she is not particularly athletic or brave!
		
Click to expand...


We just sit and watch 😄


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (26 September 2021)

ycbm said:



			Ah, yes, he's bold. That rail is 9 feet high!

View attachment 80153
View attachment 80154
View attachment 80155

Click to expand...

🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣

How did you retrieve him?


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (28 September 2021)

It doesn't stay still long enough for me to snap him!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (28 September 2021)

Currently zooming round, shooting up his climbing frame and attacking my dressing gown chord. Just knocked over a box and hiding under his bit of carpet. It's making me tired watching him!😹


----------



## Jeni the dragon (28 September 2021)

I am loving this thread! Such gorgeous kittens!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (28 September 2021)




----------



## ycbm (28 September 2021)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣

How did you retrieve him?
		
Click to expand...

He worked out how to get down all by himself.  He's a really clever kitten compared to others we've had, very trainable,  which is a shock to say about a cat!
.


----------



## luckyoldme (28 September 2021)

ycbm said:



			Ah, yes, he's bold. That rail is 9 feet high!

View attachment 80153
View attachment 80154
View attachment 80155

Click to expand...

Oh no!!!!


----------



## BeckyFlowers (28 September 2021)

Peregrine Falcon said:



View attachment 80271
View attachment 80272

Click to expand...

Gorgeous little panther ♥️


----------



## ycbm (29 September 2021)

Really settling in now and both older cats are coming back into the house and staying around. So far it's been an easy introduction.


----------



## splashgirl45 (29 September 2021)

he is very pretty and i love his colour


----------



## ycbm (1 October 2021)

Whatever you do don't move those toes!  He is a devil for attacking feet,  you should have seen the blood pouring from the OH yesterday 🤣


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 October 2021)

So finally it starts sleeping but at the wrong times!!! Last night I needed to charge my dying phone and wanted a drink. Now I need a pee and he's resting peacefully. Good job school has trained my bladder well. 🤣


----------



## ycbm (3 October 2021)

This is my chair,  not yours. 




Innocence itself.  You should see the curtains


----------



## BeckyFlowers (3 October 2021)

ycbm said:



			This is my chair,  not yours.

View attachment 80486


Innocence itself.  You should see the curtains 

View attachment 80485

Click to expand...

Meh who needs curtains, you have a kitten and that's much more entertaining than curtains.  Although, admittedly, a kitten doesn't quite cover a window as well as curtains.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (3 October 2021)

Kitten was dancing infront of the mirror today. Proper hilarious. He's been lauching himself at my eldest who was just sitting on the sofa. He ended up wrapping himself up in the throw to protect himself. 🤣


----------



## Ratface (4 October 2021)

One satisfied kitten.   I wonder what the feline speech bubble would be . . .?


----------



## maddielove (4 October 2021)

I love all these sleepy kittens! 
This was madame last night


Finally got her checked at the vet this morning now she has had a few weeks to settle and be properly happy with being handled, she was an absolute star (even if getting her in the carrier was a bit of a challenge!), vet thinks she is a bit older than we estimated, at least 4 months as some of her adult teeth are coming in now, mad how quickly they grow. But pleased to know she is in good health after whatever strange start she has had to life. 

The cat we suspect to be her dad was in the garden on friday, he is massive! Like a dog! If she takes any size from him she will be a big girl. I also think I saw another sibling when I was out in the car on Friday, just a little bit bigger but similarly marked.


----------



## ycbm (4 October 2021)

Dad sounds like he's a Maine Coon from the look of her ?


----------



## Rumtytum (4 October 2021)

ycbm said:



			This is my chair,  not yours.

View attachment 80486


Innocence itself.  You should see the curtains 

View attachment 80485

Click to expand...

His tummy ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## ycbm (4 October 2021)




----------



## BeckyFlowers (4 October 2021)

ycbm said:



View attachment 80518

Click to expand...

Squeeeee!!!


----------



## crazyandme (4 October 2021)

I'm with BF! How cute is he!?!? (I so need a cat!)


----------



## maddielove (4 October 2021)

ycbm said:



			Dad sounds like he's a Maine Coon from the look of her ?
		
Click to expand...

There is a slightly smaller (though not actually small, just smaller than the male brute!) Maine Coon type looking one which we suspect is maybe mum, has hung around our neighbors since we moved in and we always assume it belonged to them but he assures us it's actually feral and they just feed it. Suspected Dad is a grey and white moggy but has hind socks exactly same shape as hers, he seems new on the scene which is making us think he's the cause of the kittens. 

As revenge for a trip to the vets she's just commited her first ornament murder, just a candlestick, hopefully not the start of a trend!


----------



## Ratface (5 October 2021)

Loving the smug-cat smile.  She should have "There May Be Trouble Ahead . . ." as her theme tune?


----------



## ycbm (6 October 2021)




----------



## Peregrine Falcon (6 October 2021)

I raise you one black kitten🤣


----------



## Rumtytum (6 October 2021)

Kitten cards what a brilliant idea 💡


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (6 October 2021)

You can see his stripes🙂


----------



## ycbm (7 October 2021)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			I raise you one black kitten🤣
	View attachment 80617

Click to expand...


I'll see you with a stripey red one.  You can see from my charger lead how tiny he still is.  Growing fast though.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (7 October 2021)

WHAT?!!!!!!!🙀


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (8 October 2021)

Stolen from the recycling pile. Having a wonderful time with it! 😹


----------



## HashRouge (8 October 2021)

I love this thread, gorgeous kittens <3


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (8 October 2021)




----------



## Peregrine Falcon (8 October 2021)

Little and Large


----------



## ycbm (8 October 2021)

Kitten yoga.







Bob finally tells him who's boss. He's been such a pussy!


----------



## luckyoldme (9 October 2021)

His markings are fantastic. This thread is lovely .


----------



## Shady (9 October 2021)

Loving these kittens 
My two just keep doing this in between trashing my house.
This is my Gremkitty gang at the moment. I am absolutely chuffed to bits that the old black Oriental MiniMe has joined them. She is The Queen and all must do as she says. If they move in this bundle she will peck them back into submission.

The Havana finally has a name .He was supposed to be Neo as I'm a bit of a Matrix/KR fan, but blimmin Rob kept calling him a Neo nazi so somehow he became Little Bean and it has stuck.
 I guess they are not really little kittens now but they are still only 5 months old and seriously adorable.


----------



## Shady (9 October 2021)

I forgot to add this one. They are going out now and help me with the stables every morning !
This one shows their profile nicely and Scoobs lovely face


----------



## Dontforgetaboutme (9 October 2021)

Here are my two girls. Sadly we lost Blue, our flame ragdoll a year ago and it’s lovely to have them around. They really do make us laugh. Black & white one is Luci & the tabby is Maze. They adore each other


----------



## Shady (9 October 2021)

Dontforgetaboutme said:



			Here are my two girls. Sadly we lost Blue, our flame ragdoll a year ago and it’s lovely to have them around. They really do make us laugh. Black & white one is Luci & the tabby is Maze. They adore each other
		
Click to expand...

They are really lovely. Luci's markings are fantastic. Wishing you many years of fun and happiness

Both of mine went up the pear tree earlier , jumped onto the gite roof and then didn't know what to do, so sat there wailing until I rescued them. One on each shoulder with much purring from both. I am smitten!


----------



## ycbm (9 October 2021)

Dontforgetaboutme said:



			Here are my two girls. Sadly we lost Blue, our flame ragdoll a year ago and it’s lovely to have them around. They really do make us laugh. Black & white one is Luci & the tabby is Maze. They adore each other
		
Click to expand...


Are they litter mates?  My older two are brother and sister and they loved each other for 6 months and now won't have anything to do with each other.


----------



## ycbm (9 October 2021)

Pickle is incredibly intelligent.  It took a couple of goes to teach him to use the catflap in both directions and then to have the litter tray outside.  The bad news is that we haven't seen him much this evening because he keeps going out 🙇  He's mighty independent for a kitten of 13 weeks old.  
.


----------



## Dontforgetaboutme (9 October 2021)

ycbm said:



			Are they litter mates?  My older two are brother and sister and they lived each other for 6 months and now won't have anything to do with each other.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, maze is like her mum so Luci must be like dad. They are 12 weeks now, they cry if they are in different rooms


----------



## ycbm (9 October 2021)

Dontforgetaboutme said:



			Yeah, maze is like her mum so Luci must be like dad. They are 12 weeks now, they cry if they are in different rooms
		
Click to expand...

They can have different dads and the same Mum, too 🙃


----------



## Dontforgetaboutme (9 October 2021)

That’s true 😬


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (10 October 2021)

He has taken over MY spot on the sofa!


----------



## splashgirl45 (10 October 2021)

he looks very comfortable, bless him he may have had a busy day


----------



## ycbm (10 October 2021)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			He has taken over MY spot on the sofa! 
	View attachment 80868

Click to expand...


Define "my" 🤣


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (10 October 2021)

My "human" spot! 

He's now taking the pee. Hard day-my arse. I swear I'm coming back as a cat.


----------



## McFluff (13 October 2021)

This thread has to win the award for the cutest one on the internet!


----------



## ycbm (13 October 2021)

Get out of that one!


----------



## Jeni the dragon (13 October 2021)

🤣🤣🤣 He is so adorable!


----------



## ycbm (13 October 2021)

He's the quickest learner ever.  The litter tray is already nearly right out in the garden,  it only wants a bit tipping into the lawn tomorrow and he'll be fully house trained.  Not a single accident,  goes in and out all day and night like a yoyo and he's still only 13 weeks old. He stays close to the house at the moment but he's moving away by about a foot a day.  He's very brave and very independent.  I think he's going to be one heck of a bunny hunter come spring.  Poor bunnies, but I need them controlled or the horses will have broken legs .
.


----------



## ycbm (13 October 2021)

Oh and he talks ALL the time and purrs like crazy when you pick him up and stroke him 😁


----------



## TheMule (13 October 2021)

This little lot are just entering the adorable phase


----------



## Rumtytum (13 October 2021)

TheMule said:



			This little lot are just entering the adorable phase
View attachment 81043

Click to expand...

Ooooooohhhhh 😍😍😍


----------



## HashRouge (13 October 2021)

TheMule said:



			This little lot are just entering the adorable phase
View attachment 81043

Click to expand...

Omg hello gorgeous kittens!!!


----------



## BeckyFlowers (13 October 2021)

TheMule said:



			This little lot are just entering the adorable phase
View attachment 81043

Click to expand...

Look at those little fluffy jelly beans 😍😍😍


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (13 October 2021)

Mule, they are gorgeous.


----------



## TheMule (13 October 2021)

They are just the loveliest little things- mum is a farm cat but so friendly and she genuinely makes the very best cats. This will be her last litter as she's being spayed which is the best thing for her but also the end of an era and I'm desperate to keep one but can’t 🙈


----------



## ycbm (13 October 2021)

TheMule said:



			This little lot are just entering the adorable phase
View attachment 81043

Click to expand...


Awwwwwww, teeny weeny ones!
.


----------



## Asha (14 October 2021)

I cant believe ive only just seen this thread. Seriously gorgeous kittens. Keep the photos coming please.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (15 October 2021)

It is almost impossible to get a pic of this thing when awake-moves too quickly! Favourite trick at the moment is to jump onto his cardboard box at the bottom and fall through it.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (15 October 2021)

So naughty!


----------



## luckyoldme (16 October 2021)

ycbm said:



			Get out of that one!

View attachment 81019

Click to expand...

We need a photo of the year competition. This one is right up there!


----------



## ycbm (16 October 2021)

Bob is getting used to him being around. This doesn't last long,  but I had time to get my tablet and bring up the camera and take a few pictures.  Bob was OK until Pickle tried to reach for his face.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (16 October 2021)




----------



## ycbm (16 October 2021)

😁🤸


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (16 October 2021)

Weird sleeping position!😂


----------



## Ratface (17 October 2021)

Cats rule!  Therefore,  nothing that they choose to do is remotely "odd". Remember the Red Queen  - "Off with their heads!" . . .


----------



## ycbm (17 October 2021)




----------



## CanteringCarrot (17 October 2021)

Aw, he's a precious little devil.

OH ran into someone that had a cat on a leash today. He said the cat was very bold, climbing around and walking over things...this cat was an orange too 😁


----------



## Sussexbythesea (17 October 2021)

ycbm said:



View attachment 81230
View attachment 81231

Click to expand...

He’s absolutely adorable 😍. He’s very similarly marked to my ginger who’s moved out.


----------



## ycbm (17 October 2021)

Sussexbythesea said:



			He’s absolutely adorable 😍. He’s very similarly marked to my ginger who’s moved out.
		
Click to expand...


Nooo!  We be devastated if he moved out,  he has such a huge personality! 
.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (17 October 2021)

The box is dead😹


----------



## Noble (18 October 2021)

Not a kitten sorry, but when he was he was the image of YCBM's.  The most glorious big ginger all 7.5kgs of him, soft as a brush and he adores a cuddle.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (18 October 2021)

We have a new box!😺


----------



## BeckyFlowers (18 October 2021)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			We have a new box!😺
	View attachment 81319
View attachment 81320
View attachment 81321

Click to expand...

Breaking news!  Cardboard box gives birth to kitten!


----------



## ycbm (18 October 2021)

Noble said:



			Not a kitten sorry, but when he was he was the image of YCBM's.  The most glorious big ginger all 7.5kgs of him, soft as a brush and he adores a cuddle.
View attachment 81310
View attachment 81312
View attachment 81313

Click to expand...

I'll be happy if Pickle looks like that as an adult! 




.


----------



## Noble (18 October 2021)

Pickle just makes me smile.


----------



## Rumtytum (18 October 2021)

Pickle has a very determined chin 😀


----------



## ycbm (18 October 2021)

Rumtytum said:



			Pickle has a very determined chin 😀
		
Click to expand...

He's got a very strong character for 14 weeks!  And incredible athleticism,  too.
.


----------



## Keith_Beef (19 October 2021)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			We have a new box!😺
	View attachment 81320

Click to expand...

ROFLMAO

How many on here will admit to being of an age to remember Ceiling Cat?


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (19 October 2021)




----------



## ycbm (19 October 2021)

He's bigger than my foot now


----------



## splashgirl45 (19 October 2021)

just love his colour its so rich...


----------



## ycbm (20 October 2021)




----------



## splashgirl45 (20 October 2021)

looks like he has grown quite a bit and he looks so confident..bless him


----------



## Shady (21 October 2021)

He looks massive now Ycbm. And totally gorgeous . What does he weigh, any idea?


----------



## ycbm (21 October 2021)

splashgirl45 said:



			looks like he has grown quite a bit and he looks so confident..bless him
		
Click to expand...




Shady said:



			He looks massive now Ycbm. And totally gorgeous . What does he weigh, any idea?
		
Click to expand...

He does look big in photos but he's actually still tiny and can easily be carried with one hand.  He might just weigh a kilo,  possibly less.  

He is VERY confident, easily the boldest and most athletic kitten we've ever had.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (26 October 2021)

He steals socks off the heated dryer, kills cardboard boxes, goes skating on leaflets on the kitchen floor then sleeps like this😁.


----------



## ycbm (29 October 2021)

Anyone want him 🤣 ?


----------



## BeckyFlowers (29 October 2021)

🙋🏼‍♀️


----------



## Rumtytum (29 October 2021)

The last thirty seconds 😂😂😂


----------



## ycbm (29 October 2021)

He has destroyed the curtain tapes! I'm not laughing.  Much. 
.


----------



## HashRouge (30 October 2021)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			He steals socks off the heated dryer, kills cardboard boxes, goes skating on leaflets on the kitchen floor then sleeps like this😁.
	View attachment 81685

Click to expand...

Our now quite elderly cat, Stan, has always been committed to cardboard boxes. Now that he's old, they are primarily for sleeping in, but he is no less excited if a new box is introduced to the house and will 100% test it out for naps and cleaning.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (31 October 2021)

Sorry, not sorry. Couldn't decide which pic to post, so doing them all.😺


----------



## BeckyFlowers (31 October 2021)

Adorable 🥰🥰🥰


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (9 November 2021)

Ok, so the chances of getting it on him were slim. My hands are slightly trashed. I tried but I think wearing a harness is a non-starter.😹


----------



## Rumtytum (9 November 2021)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Ok, so the chances of getting it on him were slim. My hands are slightly trashed. I tried but I think wearing a harness is a non-starter.😹
	View attachment 82483

Click to expand...

Looks like he’s doing a great job of killing it 😀


----------



## ycbm (9 November 2021)

On his way for denadgering,  poor boy 😖😖😖


----------



## Rumtytum (9 November 2021)

ycbm said:



			On his way for denadgering,  poor boy 😖😖😖 

View attachment 82484

Click to expand...

Ooooerrrrr….. 😬


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (9 November 2021)

Rumtytum said:



			Looks like he’s doing a great job of killing it 😀
		
Click to expand...

I got a nice red one too, thought it would good on him-he thought differently🤣


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (12 November 2021)




----------



## Northern (15 November 2021)

Excited to join this thread! Just put a deposit down on this girl 




The last time we had kittens was in 2004! Sadly we lost our beautiful Roccy tabby cat a month or so ago at the age of 17.5 years. Our remaining girl (same age) is now lonely so we have been looking for a new buddy for her. Apparently covid means everyone snatches up kittens! So I was lucky to find this breeder in the local region and we went and met the kittens and parents today. Can't wait for her to come home in a few weeks


----------



## ycbm (15 November 2021)

Northern said:



			Excited to join this thread! Just put a deposit down on this girl 

View attachment 82771


The last time we had kittens was in 2004! Sadly we lost our beautiful Roccy tabby cat a month or so ago at the age of 17.5 years. Our remaining girl (same age) is now lonely so we have been looking for a new buddy for her. Apparently covid means everyone snatches up kittens! So I was lucky to find this breeder in the local region and we went and met the kittens and parents today. Can't wait for her to come home in a few weeks 

Click to expand...


Adorable!  Maine Coone?


----------



## Rumtytum (15 November 2021)

Northern said:



			Excited to join this thread! Just put a deposit down on this girl 

View attachment 82771


The last time we had kittens was in 2004! Sadly we lost our beautiful Roccy tabby cat a month or so ago at the age of 17.5 years. Our remaining girl (same age) is now lonely so we have been looking for a new buddy for her. Apparently covid means everyone snatches up kittens! So I was lucky to find this breeder in the local region and we went and met the kittens and parents today. Can't wait for her to come home in a few weeks 

Click to expand...

💕💕💕 so exciting!


----------



## Northern (15 November 2021)

ycbm said:



			Adorable!  Maine Coone?
		
Click to expand...

She’s a Ragdoll 🙂


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (15 November 2021)

Little does he know what's happening tomorrow! Bye bye to part of his anatomy.


----------



## ycbm (16 November 2021)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Little does he know what's happening tomorrow! Bye bye to part of his anatomy.
	View attachment 82825

Click to expand...


Pickle sends his commiserations and says it's not as bad as he was warned it was going to be and the vet staff were very nice and the food was better than at home and he got cuddles when he got home too.

🐾


----------



## Shady (16 November 2021)

Northern said:



			Excited to join this thread! Just put a deposit down on this girl 

View attachment 82771


The last time we had kittens was in 2004! Sadly we lost our beautiful Roccy tabby cat a month or so ago at the age of 17.5 years. Our remaining girl (same age) is now lonely so we have been looking for a new buddy for her. Apparently covid means everyone snatches up kittens! So I was lucky to find this breeder in the local region and we went and met the kittens and parents today. Can't wait for her to come home in a few weeks 

Click to expand...

Totally gorgeous. More pics will be needed when she arrives


----------



## ycbm (16 November 2021)

Northern said:



			She’s a Ragdoll 🙂
		
Click to expand...

Doh! Silly me.  Of course she is!

And so pretty! 
.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (16 November 2021)

Meet Merlin


----------



## BeckyFlowers (16 November 2021)

Sussexbythesea said:



			Meet Merlin
















Click to expand...

Squeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (16 November 2021)

Oh my, Shadow's doppleganger!

He's adorable.


----------



## HashRouge (16 November 2021)

Sussexbythesea said:



			Meet Merlin
















Click to expand...

Oh hello beautiful Merlin! Gorgeous name for a gorgeous kitty!


----------



## Northern (16 November 2021)

Shady said:



			Totally gorgeous. More pics will be needed when she arrives

Click to expand...

There will be lots and lots!


----------



## Rumtytum (16 November 2021)

Sussexbythesea said:



			Meet Merlin
















Click to expand...

His little face 😍😍😍


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (16 November 2021)

Shadow didn't get the memo about keeping quiet or being subdued after anaesthetic.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (16 November 2021)

Sulking


----------



## ycbm (16 November 2021)

Why has he got a cone on?  Mine didn't and none of my others ever have. 
.


----------



## Emilieu (17 November 2021)

@Northern we can compare ragdoll notes! This is Elvis, he is coming to our family in December. I’ve had three absolutely beloved cats, but this will be my first kitten. I am nervous, but very excited!


----------



## Rumtytum (17 November 2021)

Emilieu said:



@Northern we can compare ragdoll notes! This is Elvis, he is coming to our family in December. I’ve had three absolutely beloved cats, but this will be my first kitten. I am nervous, but very excited! 
	View attachment 82872

Click to expand...

Another 💕💕💕!


----------



## Northern (17 November 2021)

Emilieu said:



@Northern we can compare ragdoll notes! This is Elvis, he is coming to our family in December. I’ve had three absolutely beloved cats, but this will be my first kitten. I am nervous, but very excited! 
	View attachment 82872

Click to expand...

Eeeep! So cute! We've called our girl Panda. She's in to be desexed and microchipped, vaccinated tomorrow and all going well we'll pick her up next week! We haven't had kittens since 2004, know the theory but a bit of an unknown. Panda gets a spare room with nothing dangerous to chew for her first few weeks


----------



## ycbm (17 November 2021)

Northern said:



			Eeeep! So cute! We've called our girl Panda. She's in to be desexed and microchipped, vaccinated tomorrow and all going well we'll pick her up next week! We haven't had kittens since 2004, know the theory but a bit of an unknown. Panda gets a spare room with nothing dangerous to chew for her first few weeks 

Click to expand...

What a spoilsport you are!  You're going to miss the phase where she chews through the TV cables and your telly loses its signal from the aerial.  Thanks Pickle 🤦‍♀️
.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (17 November 2021)

This thread fills me with jealousy...but I love it.


----------



## Emilieu (17 November 2021)

Northern said:



			Eeeep! So cute! We've called our girl Panda. She's in to be desexed and microchipped, vaccinated tomorrow and all going well we'll pick her up next week! We haven't had kittens since 2004, know the theory but a bit of an unknown. Panda gets a spare room with nothing dangerous to chew for her first few weeks 

Click to expand...

Awww, Panda 🥰🥰 Elvis has a spare room too. Noted re the chewing warnings 😅


----------



## ycbm (17 November 2021)

Life is so tiring!


----------



## BeckyFlowers (17 November 2021)

Loving all these kitten pics!!! Keep em coming.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (17 November 2021)

ycbm said:



			Why has he got a cone on?  Mine didn't and none of my others ever have.
.
		
Click to expand...

Husband picked him up with it on and it's in the post op-literature. He hates it and I feel mean. I took it off so he could eat and had an absolute battle (score went Shadow 4 Me 0) to get it back on. My hands were shredded. I can't remember our previous boys having to wear one either.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (17 November 2021)

Revenge is mine says Shadow!😹


----------



## ycbm (17 November 2021)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Husband picked him up with it on and it's in the post op-literature. He hates it and I feel mean. I took it off so he could eat and had an absolute battle (score went Shadow 4 Me 0) to get it back on. My hands were shredded. I can't remember our previous boys having to wear one either.
		
Click to expand...

I've had males and  females neutered and never had one in a cone in  35 years including Pickle last week.   I suspect your vet is being over cautious!  I'm on Shadow's side!
.


----------



## ycbm (22 November 2021)

He's going overboard with cute tonight,


----------



## HashRouge (22 November 2021)

I see a trap! You go to tickle that deliciously inviting tummy and get grabbed by sharp claws and teeth!


----------



## Sussexbythesea (22 November 2021)

Little kitten





Big kitten





Hanging out apart together


----------



## ycbm (23 November 2021)

Ludo in his lesson today,  he was lovely and we had fun with some friends. They hadn't seen him for 2 years,  they were astonished by the size of him. Two of them thought he was a different horse 😁


----------



## Meowy Catkin (23 November 2021)

ycbm said:



			Ludo in his lesson today,  he was lovely and we had fun with some friends. They hadn't seen him for 2 years,  they were astonished by the size of him. Two of them thought he was a different horse 😁

View attachment 83130

Click to expand...

That's a very large and well trained kitten.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (23 November 2021)

ycbm said:



			Ludo in his lesson today,  he was lovely and we had fun with some friends. They hadn't seen him for 2 years,  they were astonished by the size of him. Two of them thought he was a different horse 😁

View attachment 83130

Click to expand...

I expect they were astonished to find a kitten had turned into a horse 🤣😝


----------



## ycbm (23 November 2021)

Could swear I was on the photo thread 🤣

Kitten right now.


----------



## ycbm (23 November 2021)

He is absolutely out for the count!   I want a snooze but I can't move 🙇🤣
.


----------



## Shady (23 November 2021)

ycbm said:



			He is absolutely out for the count!   I want a snooze but I can't move 🙇🤣
.
		
Click to expand...


I know this one so well and the one where you really need a pee, and the one where you can smell the dinner burning, and the one where your legs have gone numb, and, and , and...
Kittens are awesome xx


----------



## Shady (23 November 2021)

Sussexbythesea said:



			Little kitten





Big kitten





Hanging out apart together





Click to expand...

How did I miss this?!
Another gorgeous black kitten
That is looking very good . I am a massive fan of getting new and old cats to play under supervision and the fishing lines and feather tipped sticks are perfect for this. I always get one from Zooplus with any spare bonus points


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (25 November 2021)




----------



## Peregrine Falcon (26 November 2021)

He's been meowing at the leaves outside. I went and got a couple for him, his little face watching me through the window was so cute.


----------



## Birker2020 (26 November 2021)

ycbm said:



			There are at least 3 of us with new kittens,  shall we combine on a thread so everyone needing a kitten fix can have one thread to go to?

I'll start.  Current name is Pickle. Current activity is savaging my feet!

View attachment 79996
View attachment 79997
View attachment 79998

Click to expand...

Lovely kitten, beautiful markings.

I am more impressed that you have a matching pair of socks, my dog always steals one of mine to bring me a present when i arrive home in the evening, so I have odds socks everywhere.  At least a kitten won't do that!!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (26 November 2021)

Oh, kittens steal socks to play with! We have 7 odd ones to match up!!!


----------



## ycbm (27 November 2021)

Isn't he just the most stunningly marked ginger tom  moggy ever?  I've never seen stripes like it except on a bengal. I'm wondering what daddy was.


----------



## Shady (27 November 2021)

ycbm said:



			Isn't he just the most stunningly marked ginger tom  moggy ever?  I've never seen stripes like it except on a bengal. I'm wondering what daddy was.

View attachment 83293

Click to expand...

Beautiful and if you look at Crazy Cat Lady's  British silver tabby you'll see the same vivid coat pattern.  British shorthair Red classic tabbies look exactly like yours in colour and markings. All BSH's originate from a mix of tabby farm cat and persan


----------



## Meowy Catkin (27 November 2021)

ycbm said:



			Isn't he just the most stunningly marked ginger tom  moggy ever?  I've never seen stripes like it except on a bengal. I'm wondering what daddy was.

View attachment 83293

Click to expand...

He's completely gorgeous. 

I have heard of that pattern with a sort of round shape on the cat's sides being called 'classic' before. With the narrow striped version of tabby being called 'mackerel'. I have no idea if they are the correct official terms though.


----------



## ycbm (27 November 2021)

Shady said:



			Beautiful and if you look at Crazy Cat Lady's  British silver tabby you'll see the same vivid coat pattern.  British shorthair Red classic tabbies look exactly like yours in colour and markings. All BSH's originate from a mix of tabby farm cat and persan

Click to expand...

I know he's just a mongrel and I'm biased but I do think he's spectacular!  
.


----------



## Shady (27 November 2021)

ycbm said:



			I know he's just a mongrel and I'm biased but I do think he's spectacular! 
.
		
Click to expand...

He is spectacular !
Nothing wrong with a mongrel at all xx


----------



## Shady (27 November 2021)

Meowy Catkin said:



			He's completely gorgeous. 

I have heard of that pattern with a sort of round shape on the cat's sides being called 'classic' before. With the narrow striped version of tabby being called 'mackerel'. I have no idea if they are the correct official terms though.
		
Click to expand...

Yes totally correct
Classic, mackeral and spotted. There's ticked as well ....but we won't get into that


----------



## Meowy Catkin (27 November 2021)

< Kasper is a spotted. You can see the way that the 'spots' line up to make stripes. It's all very interesting.


----------



## Shady (27 November 2021)

Meowy Catkin said:



			< Kasper is a spotted. You can see the way that the 'spots' line up to make stripes. It's all very interesting.
		
Click to expand...

Here you go MC. You'll love this. Everything about coat markings and some of the cats are incredible. xx
http://messybeast.com/spotted-cats.html


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (27 November 2021)

Kitten training has commenced. In readiness for being let out, I have got a shaker filled with a few biscuits. I shake it, call him and he tears across to me for a bit of meaty stick as reward. He would kill for stick!! If you try and get one out of the cupboard, he hears you and tries to get it out of your hands and run off with it.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (27 November 2021)

The fur family integration is going well so far. 





Merlin like Chance but Chance is still hoping that it’s a temporary thing and Merlin will be going back soon.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (27 November 2021)

Sussexbythesea said:



			The fur family integration is going well so far.





Merlin like Chance but Chance is still hoping that it’s a temporary thing and Merlin will be going back soon.





Click to expand...

Omg, looooooook! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## HashRouge (27 November 2021)

Sussexbythesea said:



			The fur family integration is going well so far.





Merlin like Chance but Chance is still hoping that it’s a temporary thing and Merlin will be going back soon.





Click to expand...

So cute! I like how they're all matching black!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (27 November 2021)

Matchy matchy animals😘

I lurve black moggies.


----------



## ycbm (27 November 2021)

He's at it again,  and he is way too heavy for this now! The curtains are crying  😢


----------



## Northern (1 December 2021)

Panda has been home a week and it didn’t take her long to settle in and find all the zoomy routes 😂

Unsurprisingly, she’s got everyone wrapped around her little paw. Except the resident old cat who still prefers to watch her shenanigans from a distance. But less than a week in we only have the occasional hiss, which is great!








Sideways but you get the idea 😂 she spends a lot of her time upside down and sideways anyway!

And of course an honorary photo of our Roccy who we lost in October ❤️


----------



## Sussexbythesea (1 December 2021)

Pepper and his mini-me


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (3 December 2021)

Cross Kitten. I managed to get this on him. Not impressed!!!🤣



He soon forgot though


----------



## Meowy Catkin (3 December 2021)

Shady said:



			Here you go MC. You'll love this. Everything about coat markings and some of the cats are incredible. xx
http://messybeast.com/spotted-cats.html

Click to expand...

Thank you for posting this.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (5 December 2021)

Northern said:



			Excited to join this thread! Just put a deposit down on this girl 

View attachment 82771


The last time we had kittens was in 2004! Sadly we lost our beautiful Roccy tabby cat a month or so ago at the age of 17.5 years. Our remaining girl (same age) is now lonely so we have been looking for a new buddy for her. Apparently covid means everyone snatches up kittens! So I was lucky to find this breeder in the local region and we went and met the kittens and parents today. Can't wait for her to come home in a few weeks 

Click to expand...

Oh my goodness, just catching up on this thread and I see this 😍 seal bicolour ragdoll? Have you got a photo of your adult girl too?


----------



## ycbm (5 December 2021)

Getting bigger all the time


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (5 December 2021)

As some of you may have seem, SS has made several appearances already on the worst thing the cats done thread" most notable was going on the wardrobe, and I think getting spooked by knocking 2 heavy trophies off it, and ended up stuck behind the wardrobe. Was a great start to a Monday morning having to wiggle it sideways trying to extract him... very relieved OH was home or I'd have had to empty the whole thing, and even then I may not have been able to move it. The top is now blocked with unused horse rugs to prevent a repeat. The Christmas tree is not yet up. I sense ss vs the Christmas tree making an appearance on the aforementioned thread.... 🤣





PD, aka Fluffy Round Pudding, probably doesn't really count as she's over  year old, but you can see just how much ragdolls colour up in the first year. I am absolutely besotted with her. The thing she is carrying in the bottom photos is "sheepie snake" I think she thinks it's her kitten and she likes to bring it to you, howling away


----------



## Northern (5 December 2021)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Oh my goodness, just catching up on this thread and I see this 😍 seal bicolour ragdoll? Have you got a photo of your adult girl too?
		
Click to expand...

Yes she’s a seal point bicolour 😊
Been here a week and taken over the household 🤣
My old girl doesn’t really know what to think but she’s slowly warming up to her. Here’s a picture!


----------



## Emilieu (5 December 2021)

Took the wee man to meet his birthday kitten on Friday night - absolute love at first sight, for both of them I think. It was utterly beautiful, my heart was so full of pride at how gentle and confident my boy was with them. HOWEVER… Since we visited to choose Elvis a few weeks ago, the sale of one of his brothers has fallen through - and would you believe, it was the kitten that we would both have picked if it had not been reserved when we first visited.
I’m sure you can guess what happened… only a week now until Elvis (blue collar) AND MEMPHIS (yellow) come to join our family 😂


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (5 December 2021)

Yay, 2 more kittens for the thread. 

That pic of your boy and his kitten made my heart melt. ❤


----------



## Northern (5 December 2021)

Emilieu said:



			Took the wee man to meet his birthday kitten on Friday night - absolute love at first sight, for both of them I think. It was utterly beautiful, my heart was so full of pride at how gentle and confident my boy was with them. HOWEVER… Since we visited to choose Elvis a few weeks ago, the sale of one of his brothers has fallen through - and would you believe, it was the kitten that we would both have picked if it had not been reserved when we first visited.
I’m sure you can guess what happened… only a week now until Elvis (blue collar) AND MEMPHIS (yellow) come to join our family 😂
	View attachment 83786
View attachment 83787
View attachment 83788

Click to expand...

TWICE the fun! There was a real danger of that happening here, lucky all 3 of Pandas littermates were already spoken for


----------



## Emilieu (5 December 2021)

Northern said:



			TWICE the fun! There was a real danger of that happening here, lucky all 3 of Pandas littermates were already spoken for 

Click to expand...

We had no intention at all of having another. We will now have three cats and a dog! And the horse of course, but she’s on livery so not cluttering up the house like the rest of them. We’ve lost control. Google promises me two means that they are less likely to get into bother and will leave the older cat alone… time will tell 👀 I think I am in for an exciting time anyway. 

SF mine too. He was just enraptured by him immediately, and was whispering to him ‘I’ll look after you.’ I was soaking up every second which meant I failed to notice my husband in the background, falling in love with yellow 😂


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (5 December 2021)

Emilieu said:



			Took the wee man to meet his birthday kitten on Friday night - absolute love at first sight, for both of them I think. It was utterly beautiful, my heart was so full of pride at how gentle and confident my boy was with them. HOWEVER… Since we visited to choose Elvis a few weeks ago, the sale of one of his brothers has fallen through - and would you believe, it was the kitten that we would both have picked if it had not been reserved when we first visited.
I’m sure you can guess what happened… only a week now until Elvis (blue collar) AND MEMPHIS (yellow) come to join our family 😂
	View attachment 83786
View attachment 83787
View attachment 83788

Click to expand...

Oh good heavens, you definitely needed to get both they are absolutely gorgeous, ragdolls are my favourite breed, love mine so much.

That photo of your boy with his kitten is frame worthy

What patterns are they? They look like they are blue and seal(?) Colours 😍


----------



## Emilieu (5 December 2021)

Elvis is blue colourpoint and Memphis is blue mitted. His little nose flash just bowls me over.  I’ve never had a ragdoll before but after lots of research I am so prepared to be completely smitten by the breed.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (5 December 2021)

Emilieu said:



			Elvis is blue colourpoint and Memphis is blue mitted. His little nose flash just bowls me over.  I’ve never had a ragdoll before but after lots of research I am so prepared to be completely smitten by the breed.
		
Click to expand...


Ooh I wondered if there would be mitties 😍😍 yes, the white blaze on mine is what drew me to her as well! They need to be house cats, as they don't sense danger.

Definitely prepare to be completely and utterly smitten, though also completely and utterly under their thumb. I purchased my mum, who also has them, a keyring as a little something as part of her birthday present that says "the best way to get on with a ragdoll cat is to treat them as the superiors they know they are"

They're also very prone to little obsessions, and if they don't get their own way, they will plot against you and get you back 🤣

Below is a face which epitomises "disapproval" the reason for the disapproval? OH made me get her off the kitchen counter. This takes me to the next point - ragdolls don't do discipline and have very selective hearing, they can hear food, but being told to get down... of course not 🤣


----------



## Emilieu (5 December 2021)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Ooh I wondered if there would be mitties 😍😍 yes, the white blaze on mine is what drew me to her as well! They need to be house cats, as they don't sense danger.

Definitely prepare to be completely and utterly smitten, though also completely and utterly under their thumb. I purchased my mum, who also has them, a keyring as a little something as part of her birthday present that says "the best way to get on with a ragdoll cat is to treat them as the superiors they know they are"

They're also very prone to little obsessions, and if they don't get their own way, they will plot against you and get you back 🤣

Below is a face which epitomises "disapproval" the reason for the disapproval? OH made me get her off the kitchen counter. This takes me to the next point - ragdolls don't do discipline and have very selective hearing, they can hear food, but being told to get down... of course not 🤣

View attachment 83791

Click to expand...

That is a mouth that means business. I’d be doing as her Ladyship told me I think


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (5 December 2021)

Emilieu said:



			That is a mouth that means business. I’d be doing as her Ladyship told me I think
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes it's a very pursed business like little mouth that's clearly showing her displeasure. 

One of the obsessions covers the skip I use for laundry. It is her skip apparently. Today she was lying in it, as a wash finished. According to OH I should have turfed her out... a pair of blue eyes were scowling at me from the skip. 

I used a washing up bowl instead that was far too small and the washing kept falling out. But it meant madam kept her bed 🤣


----------



## Emilieu (5 December 2021)

You seem like an excellent slave, I congratulate your girl on training you well.
Our older lady mog has cancer. It’s a localised tumour that was removed in July and has caused no problems since,  but they have warned us that it will come back. You can imagine how we all dance attendance on her. The new little ones might think they can rule the roost but I am sure she will put them straight in no time. There’s only room for one Queen around this place!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (5 December 2021)

Emilieu said:



			You seem like an excellent slave, I congratulate your girl on training you well.
Our older lady mog has cancer. It’s a localised tumour that was removed in July and has caused no problems since,  but they have warned us that it will come back. You can imagine how we all dance attendance on her. The new little ones might think they can rule the roost but I am sure she will put them straight in no time. There’s only room for one Queen around this place!
		
Click to expand...

Oh so sorry to hear about Mog, it is such a cruel cruel disease, hopefully she still has many years left. Our dear little suspected Forest Cat had a tumour which would have required leg amputation, which my parents chose not to go ahead with, but she was still happy for her remaining years, it was the kidney disease (another evil disease) that she wasn't able to fight as it advanced. 

I look forward to your new raggies appearing in the worst thing the cats done thread!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (7 December 2021)

He's a little terror at times. I am starting to regret encouraging him to "speak"!🤭


----------



## Sussexbythesea (10 December 2021)

We’ve been officially adopted!


----------



## Emilieu (11 December 2021)

They have arrived! And they have settled in really well. Had some food, used their trays, played with their toys… Elvis is definitely more confident than his brother, think Memphis is definitely benefitting from our decision to bring two home.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (11 December 2021)

Emilieu said:



View attachment 84046
View attachment 84047
View attachment 84048
View attachment 84049
They have arrived! And they have settled in really well. Had some food, used their trays, played with their toys… Elvis is definitely more confident than his brother, think Memphis is definitely benefitting from our decision to bring two home.
		
Click to expand...

Oh. My. God!!! Eeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## splashgirl45 (11 December 2021)

They are gorgeous, says a dog person 🙂


----------



## Sussexbythesea (13 December 2021)

Leaving for the yard this morning 🥰


----------



## Emilieu (13 December 2021)

SussexbytheXmasTree said:



			Leaving for the yard this morning 🥰





Click to expand...

How tiny 🖤


----------

